# #N24 2011: ADAC 24h Classic Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added to our 2011 24 Hours of Nurburgring photo gallery with a collection of shots form the ADAC 24h Classic vintage race. As is typical of the grid for the 24h main event, the grid for the classic was an eclectic mix of metal and alloy. For Audi fans, we noted a thin mix that included this NSU TTS (above) and the car below that may be a Volkswagen Polo but we're hoping is the Polo's four-ringed twin the Audi 50.










Check out more shots of the ADAC 24h Classic after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

